# Motorhome Blinds



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Newbie on here. It was our motorhome that was stolen in late November. That was a Talbot Express Autosleeper Talisman.

We have since replaced it with the same model on a J plate.

But, the blinds which pull down to show nets or pull up to reveal silvers don't work on the drivers side. Once you pull the silvers down to reveal the nets, the net will not spring back up. We've been told that the thin long spring in the top section has either broken or come away.

But.... how do the blinds come off? I've removed every screw I can see but something is still holding them on.

If I can get them off I'll replace or attempt a repair. Where can these blinds be purchased? We haven't seen them in the motorhome dealers shops?

We do a lot of metal detecting in Yorkshire and Lincolnshire when we are away in our van, usually staying on CL sites. We live in Runcorn. Must fill in our profile. I'll do it now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

brimo said:


> Newbie on here. It was our motorhome that was stolen in late November. That was a Talbot Express Autosleeper Talisman.
> 
> We have since replaced it with the same model on a J plate.
> 
> ...


Hi brimo

Sorry to hear about your loss, pretty traumatic I'm sure.
I wish you good luck with the replacement.

I was interested to read that you do lot of metal detecting in Yorkshire and Lincolnshire.
You probably do quite well in Lincolnshire with all those rich farmers but Yorkshire? Can't think you'll detect much there, they keep their brass too deep in their pockets to be detected I think. 

Gillian


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi All
> 
> But.... how do the blinds come off? I've removed every screw I can see but something is still holding them on.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't have blinds myself, though there were some on eBay the other day which went quite cheap.

Anyway...

You'll probably find they are located on hidden keyhole slots, so will need a firm shove upwards, they won't be loose as you don't want them bouncing off every time you go over a bump. Failing that, are you absolutely sure there are no bits that look as if they are part of the covers etc that can be prized out to reveal fixings?

Alternatively, if you know the make/manufacturer contact them or one of their suppliers and ask them.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brimo, 

Well, one thing you should know about a-s blinds they rattle, I upset the editor of the ASOC magazine by calling my Executive a milk float.
There is an accepted technique for stopping these blinds which I may have, if I havnt will get the datasheet organised.

The A-S owners club have a link from this site and there are quite a few info sheets that have been compiled over the years, especially for a van like yours that was very popular and there are loads around.

Being in Runcorn you may well see van van pottering about !!!
The 148 in my "handle" being part of its registration number.

The other tip, look at the posting on servicing, Mersey Ambulance at Ellesmere Port are good (and reasonably priced) and can do mot's


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*blinds*

I would be very interested in how to stop blinds rattling.
They are the worst designed thing in the van and drive me crazy sometimes. :x 
George1


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

george1 wrote



> I would be very interested in how to stop blinds rattling.
> They are the worst designed thing in the van and drive me crazy sometimes.
> George1


the blinds in our mobilvetta dont seem to rattle that much, perhaps we are lucky with this one because our old a/s symphony used to drive us round the bend with the noise, eventually we purchased a few small bulldog clips and attached one to each blind before driving off, problem solved.

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Peejay,
I posted the same question on another site.
The answer I got back was to use a pencil eraser.
Cut it to fit into the slides whilst on the move.

It worked a treat!  
Just got to remember to remove it when you want to use the blinds :wink:

George


----------

